# Reboot loop, stuck in recovery mode



## Flutterf1y (Nov 22, 2011)

Alright, I tried to install a new font from Rom Tool and when it automatically rebooted the phone, I got the flashing Samsung logo. So I went into recovery mode & tried to restore but it failed. So I tried to return to stock through ODIN, Odin says it passed but the phone only reboots into recovery mode.Cannot access data on the 'SD card either, the option is there to install update from zip but not to explore the SD.

Any advice?
Missy


----------



## Flutterf1y (Nov 22, 2011)

BTW, I have searched these forums, & XDA developer, charge forum, too many posts to see what is relevant


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

you cant use Rom toolbox if that is indeed what you used to install your font. Sounds like you have the stock recovery. If you want to go back to stock I would follow this thread
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1111486

make sure you use the PIT file and I use the EE4 file from this link
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1172182

if not you can try to flash a new recovery found here
http://rootzwiki.com...rkmod-recovery/

and then flash a ROM through the recovery


----------



## Flutterf1y (Nov 22, 2011)

I guess I just always like to find out the hard way....
I did the return to stock with the PIT file and am still stuck in recovery mode.
I was trying to find the downlod for clockwork recovery, I thought I had it downloaded somewhere


----------

